# MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein



## Waldima (9. September 2007)

@ all
Als eifriger Stamm-Gucker der Heiligenhafener Hafen-Webcam habe ich heute die Rückkehr des MS "Seeteufel" an seinen Liegeplatz vermisst. Als das Schiff gegen 19.15 h immer noch nicht an seinem Platz lag, bin ich auf die noch recht neue Homepage des Kutters gegangen. Als ich las, dass das Schiff mit dem heutigen Tage seinen Fahrbetrieb eingestellt hat, traf mich fast der Schlag. Manni hat doch in diesem Sommer während der Werftliegezeit noch kräftig in sein Schiff investiert und nach jahrelanger Abstinenz im Internet erst Anfang Juli die neue Homepage (www.MS-Seeteufel.de) freigeschaltet. Das hätte er doch bestimmt nicht getan, wenn er enorme finanzielle Schwierigkeiten gehabt hätte. 
Sicherlich, das MS "Seeteufel" ist mangels Anglern öfter im Hafen geblieben als alle anderen Kutter, dennoch deutete nichts auf existenzbedrohende finanzielle Schwierigkeiten Manfreds hin (s.o.). Legt also etwa der Amtsschimmel den "Seeteufel" an die Kette? Wäre das vorauszusehen gewesen, kann ich mir ebenfalls Muchs jüngste Investitionen nicht erklären. Es muß also kurzfristig etwas Unvorhersehbares passiert sein. Ein Eintrag von Claus auf der Homepage des "Seeteufel" deutet das Ende durch Auflagen von (einer) Behörde(n) an. 
Wieder ein Kutter weniger. Ich selbst bin zwar zuletzt auf dem "Seeteufel" zum Angeln gefahren, als er noch von Max Maaß bereedert wurde. Im letzten Jahrzehnt habe ich andere Kutter vorgezogen, aber so ein unfreiwilliges Ende und die damit verbundene Vernichtung von Arbeitsplätzen wünsche ich wirklich niemandem.
Manni, Gitti, Schädel, Walter und allen anderen, die vom/für den "Seeteufel" gelebt haben, alles Gute!


Waldima


----------



## Angelmati (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

woran das wohl gelegen hat???
keine ahnung


----------



## Angelmati (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

wüsste gern warum??!?!?!!!???


----------



## hornijäger (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Es sieht so aus das behörden auflagen daran schuld sind bin echt geschockt die teufel war seid über zehn jahren mein stammkutter mal sehen was wirklich los ist 
gruß
hornijäger  :c


----------



## Angelmati (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



hornijäger schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus das behörden auflagen daran schuld sind bin echt geschockt die teufel war seid über zehn jahren mein stammkutter mal sehen was wirklich los ist
> gruß
> hornijäger :c


Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Wiagra1 (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hallo an alle trauernden Seeteufel-Angler,

die Nachricht ist wohl für uns alle einfach unfassbar...! 

Wer weiss was da passiert ist... vielleicht erfahren wir es mal.. vielleicht aber auch nicht!  Spekulationen warum wieso und weshalb bringen einen sowieso nicht weiter! 

Auf jedenfall sind unsre Gedanken bei der gesamten Seeteufel-Crew! Wir wünschen euch alles erdenklich Gute für die Zukunft!

Liebe Grüsse 

Wiagra1


----------



## Angelmati (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Wiagra1 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle trauernden Seeteufel-Angler,
> 
> die Nachricht ist wohl für uns alle einfach unfassbar...!
> 
> ...


 

Schliese mich dir an


----------



## hornijäger (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ja wiagra1 dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an dank an manni,gitti und allen anderen 
alles gute und beste für die zukunft.ich hoffe das das letzte wort bei der teufel noch nicht gesprochen ist.


----------



## bacalo (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Mhh, ganz pauschal gesagt - wieder Einer der den ach so vorausschauenden Bürokraten zum Opfer fiel. 

Hier der Eintrag aus dem Gästebuch der MS Seeteufel:

"DIE MS-SEETEUFEL STELLT AM 09.09.2007 (SONNTAG) DEN FAHRBETRIEB EIN.DANKE AN ALLE STAMMANGLER UND ALLE FREUNDE DES SEETEUFEL.DIESE SEITE,WIRD NOCH EINE BILDERSERIE DER LETZTEN 14 JAHRE ERHALTEN. DANKE AUCH AN ALLE BÜROKRATEN UND BEAMTEN ,DIE DAMIT BESCHÄFTIGT SIND EINE EXISTENS NACH DER ANDEREN ZU ZERSTÖREN,IN DEM IMMER NEUE VERORDNUNGEN UND BESTIMMUNGEN ERDACHT WERDEN. Diese Eintragung ist meine persönliche Meinung."
-------------------------------


Mein Lieblingskutter ist die MS Karoline. Heiko und Claudia haben im Frühjahr 2006 einen fast sechstelligen Betrag zur Erfüllung der durch die EU (Auswirkungen des ESTONIA-Unglücks) vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsrichtlinien investiert. 

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand war die diesjährige Saison aufgrund der milden Winters/dem unbeständigen Wetter/den kräftigen Winden nicht das was unsere Kutter zum (über)leben benötigten.

Wünsche euch immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bacalo


----------



## Reisender (9. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hätte ich was zu sagen, dann würde ich in einigen Verdammten Büros Stühle mit einer Sitzfläche eines 10 Cent Stücken anschaffen !!!!!:v:v:vAnstat Millionen für neue Auflagen und § und Bücher auszugebnen sollte man versuchen Berufszweige zu Unterstützen !! Aber nein es ist ja einfacher diese Untergehen zu lassen und somit auch weiter Menschen ihr Leben zu versauen. :v:v:v

Ich bin für weiter Steuererhöhungen, auf 20% ach was sage ich da...auf 80% damit genug Kohle da ist um weiter zu zerstören anstat zu Helfen...


----------



## raubangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Schuld sind wir selbst!

Nach jedem Unfall wird auf den Aufsichtsbehörden eingedroschen, warum dieses und jenes nicht geprüft wurde und wieso vorher nicht noch härtere Auflagen erstellt worden sind.

Der Transrapid-Unfall auf der Teststrecke ist hierfür ein gutes Beispiel.
Plötzlich bestand ganz Deutschland nur noch aus Bahnfachleuten, die alles besser wussten....

Wer alle Risiken des Lebens auf den Staat abwälzen will, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser bei Sicherheitsauflagen so pissig wird.


----------



## guifri (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

ähm..seid ihr sicher, dass der seeteufle nicht mehr fährt?

ich finde da nix offiziöses auf der homepäitsch außer diesen gästebucheintrag

"MS SEETEUFEL

09.09.2007 .......hier spricht die MS-SEETEUFEL !

Rufunterscheidungssignal: D K B I
Delta Kilo Bravo India

Wir haben heute um ca. 15:30 Uhr in Heiligenhafen festgemacht.

Over and out.......  "


----------



## Sinned (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



guifri schrieb:


> ähm..seid ihr sicher, dass der seeteufle nicht mehr fährt?
> 
> ich finde da nix offiziöses auf der homepäitsch außer diesen gästebucheintrag
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich das letzte mal...
Ich denke, dass in den nächsten Jahren durchaus andere Kutter auch aus Heiligenhafen verschwinden werden. Es gibt halt immer Losser beim Konkurrenzverfahren.


----------



## BennyO (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

So ein sch......
Auch wenn ich kaum auf dem Schiff gewesen bin, tut es mir leid für Manni und seine Crew.
Mal wiede geht eine Existenz anhand der Behörden zu Grunde.
Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Andy Antitackle (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Das ist zum:v
Ich wünsche Manni und Gitti alles Gute und sollten Sie jemals wieder ein Schiff führen, ich bin da.
So etwas trifft ja auch nicht nur die Crew, sondern auch die ganze Stadt, denn Heiligenhafen lebt vom Tourismus und wenn die Kutterflotte einläuft, ist das doch immer eine Atraktion und sollte die Flotte langsam aussterben, wer weiß was dann geschieht.

An so etwas denk aber keiner der Bürokraten.
Vielen Dank !:r

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## hornijäger (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

HI 
zur zeit liegen 4 kutter im Hafen von Heiligenhafen weiß jemand ob es nur die seeteufel betrifft oder auch andere kutter Betroffen sind.
gruß
hornijäger :c


----------



## Andy Antitackle (10. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hey Hornijäger,

was machen wir denn jetzt ?
Wir kaufen uns ein eigenes Boot und nennen es Seeteufel.

******* was !|wavey:

Andy Antitackle


----------



## Wiagra1 (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Kauft euch doch den "original" Seeteufel! 
Da wären wohl ziemlich viele Leute richtig glücklich! 

Angeblich hat sich die Behörde für nächstes Jahr schon wieder so was tolles einfallen lassen... 
Eine Löschanlage für den Motorraum!! 
Wieder viel Geld für die Reeder... wieder viel Lohn für denjenigen der sich das einfallen hat lassen! 

Also wenn noch mehr Kutter aus Heiligenhafen verschwinden wäre das ja wohl eine Katastrophe! 
Aber was will man machen... kein Fisch... sch... Sommer... überall wird das Geld knapp... da bleiben "viele" Angler weg! 
Fahren dann wohl lieber 1x im Jahr nach Norwegen oder was weiss ich wohin! 
Schade...


----------



## hornijäger (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Tja die teufel selber kaufen das wärs :q
ne mal im ernst wo soll das denn noch hinführen #d  so ganz gebe ich die hoffnung nicht auf.
gruß
hornijäger


----------



## BennyO (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Weiß einer von euch, was mit dem Klaus - Peter los ist?
Sehe ihn seit einigen Tagen auch nicht mehr im Hafen.
Ist er auch nicht mehr dort oder ist er nur in der Werft?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Andy Antitackle (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab eigentlich gehofft, daß ich heute morgen aufwache
 und alles nur ein Traum war - scheint leider nicht der Fall zu sein#q.
Ich kanns immer noch nicht fassen.

Ich würde auch gerne wissen, was genau der Grund ist.
Außerdem wüßte ich gerne, wer noch alles betroffen ist. Das trifft doch bestimmt nicht nur die Seeteufel.
Da fehlen doch noch mehr Kutter.

Vielleicht weiß ja einer was.

Ich geh heulen#q

Andy Antitackle


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



BennyO schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, was mit dem Klaus - Peter los ist?
> Sehe ihn seit einigen Tagen auch nicht mehr im Hafen.
> Ist er auch nicht mehr dort oder ist er nur in der Werft?
> 
> ...



Die Webseite ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar.....|uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Webseite ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar.....|uhoh:



Die Seite ist schon länger nicht in Betrieb. Gibt es da nicht eine neue Verordnung die Stahlschiffe betrifft?
Vielleicht hat die was mit dem Seeteufel zu tun!
Es werden immer weniger Schiffe und man kann schon gar nicht mehr Spontan zur Küste kommen ohne Anmeldung( da 500 km Anreise) 
dann hat man nachher Pech das es das Schiff nicht mehr gibt oder die wenigen die über bleiben voll sind.


----------



## boot (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Die Seite ist schon länger nicht in Betrieb. Gibt es da nicht eine neue Verordnung die Stahlschiffe betrifft?
> Vielleicht hat die was mit dem Seeteufel zu tun!
> Es werden immer weniger Schiffe und man kann schon gar nicht mehr Spontan zur Küste kommen ohne Anmeldung( da 500 km Anreise)
> dann hat man nachher Pech das es das Schiff nicht mehr gibt oder die wenigen die über bleiben voll sind.


Gut das ich nu schon 5 Jahre ein eigenes Boot habe:q


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Guten Morgen, werden wir denn teilweise wach ??? ;+
Wie stellt ihr euch denn die Möglichkeiten eines Kutterbetreibers vor, irgendeine Vorschrift der Behörde noch umzusetzen, wenn der Fahrpreis bei € 26,- liegt???
Selbst für ein Tretboot, (Neupreis ca. € 3000,-) bezahlt man €12,- pro Std. ; also für 8 Std = € 96,- . 
In Dänemark (Gelbes Riff) kostet Hochseeangeln von € 95,- ohne Essen (man kann nicht einmal welches kaufen...) bis über € 200,- mit Übernachtung und Essen an Bord pro Tag. . . und es wird bezahlt - auch von vielen Boardies.  
Rechnet doch blos mal den Stundenpreis, einer Bussfahrt, Taxi, Bahn, einer Haferrundfahrt . . . und der Angelkutter liegt bei 26 : 8 Std.= € 3,25/Std.

Der Seeteufel ist leider wieder ein Beispiel dafür, daß mit den Preisen für Hochseeangeln in Deutschland wohl keiner auf Dauer überleben wird. Manche hören jedoch erst dann auf, wenn die Ersparnisse der "Guten Alten Zeit mit zollfreiem Verkauf" aufgebraucht sind.
Wenn ich dann die geistigen Ergüsse von Hans A.... und Sinnesgenossen lese, ob die Preise denn überhaupt gerechtfertigt sind, frag ich mich, ob da einige in Mathe höchstens "anwesend" im Zeugniss hatten. 
Wer billiger als mit einem Angelkutter auf See will, sollte es mal in der Fundsachenversteigerung unserer Kurverwaltung versuchen - vielleicht gibt´s da ´ne gebrauchte Luftmatratze. . .|gr:

Schuld daran sind im Grunde genommen die Angler, die nicht bereit sind, einen Preis zu bezahlen, der dem Kutterbetreiber ein Existensminimum läßt. Sicher werden mich jetzt wieder einige hier in der Luft zerfetzen. . . aber denen spendier ich vielleicht gern die "gebrauchte Luftmatratze"... bei ablandigem Wind |wavey: 

so. . . das mußte mal raus. . .|uhoh:


----------



## Sailfisch (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ist zwar bitter was Bernhard da sagt/schreibt, aber rein betriebswirtschaftlich habe ich noch nie verstanden wie einige seiner Kollegen, welche im Gegensatz zu ihm zu meist nicht ausgelastet sind und teilweise mit 10 Hansels rausgefahren sind, über die Runden gekommen sind.
Der Markt konsolidiert sich und die Preise werden wohl steigen. Klar schreien dann die Angler, gerade die, die auf der anderen Seite einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn fordern...


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, werden wir denn teilweise wach ??? ;+
> Wie stellt ihr euch denn die Möglichkeiten eines Kutterbetreibers vor, irgendeine Vorschrift der Behörde noch umzusetzen, wenn der Fahrpreis bei € 26,- liegt???
> Selbst für ein Tretboot, (Neupreis ca. € 3000,-) bezahlt man €12,- pro Std. ; also für 8 Std = € 96,- .
> In Dänemark (Gelbes Riff) kostet Hochseeangeln von € 95,- ohne Essen (man kann nicht einmal welches kaufen...) bis über € 200,- mit Übernachtung und Essen an Bord pro Tag. . . und es wird bezahlt - auch von vielen Boardies.
> ...


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch !!!!


----------



## Dok (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Ist zwar bitter was Bernhard da sagt/schreibt, aber rein betriebswirtschaftlich habe ich noch nie verstanden wie einige seiner Kollegen, welche im Gegensatz zu ihm zu meist nicht ausgelastet sind und teilweise mit 10 Hansels rausgefahren sind, über die Runden gekommen sind.



Sehe ich genau so. Ich habe mich auch schon mehr als einmal gefragt wie sich das rechnen kann.



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Schuld daran sind im Grunde genommen die Angler, die nicht bereit sind, einen Preis zu bezahlen, der dem Kutterbetreiber ein Existensminimum läßt.



Im Grundsatz stimme ich dir da auch zu, aber werden diese Dinge nicht zuletzt auch durch die Reeder die sich auf diesen Preiskampf einlassen gefördert? 
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das es sich einige  der Kutterbesatzungen lange Zeit auch einfach zu leicht gemacht haben. Service oder auch nur ein einigermaßen vernünftiger Ton war auf einigen Schiffen mehr als nur Mangelware...

Aber das gehört hier nicht her. Ich finde es auf jeden Fall schade das es nun wieder einen Angelkutter weniger gibt.


----------



## Fishzilla (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Es gibt im jeden Beruf immer ein paar "Idioten", die meinen, das man mit Dumpingpreisen viel erreichen kann.
Da ist bei uns genauso.
Viele drücken die Preise aber auch nur um das nackte Überleben.
Man möchte nicht nur Überleben, sondern auch Geld verdienen.
Aber das schnallen ein paar Leute nicht.
Zum Glück ist diese Scheiß "Geiz ist Geil-Mentalität" wieder annähernd vorbei.


----------



## hotte50 (11. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> so. . . das mußte mal raus. . .|uhoh:



Recht haste......mehr als Recht. #6


----------



## Waldima (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, werden wir denn teilweise wach ??? ;+
> Wie stellt ihr euch denn die Möglichkeiten eines Kutterbetreibers vor, irgendeine Vorschrift der Behörde noch umzusetzen, wenn der Fahrpreis bei € 26,- liegt???
> Selbst für ein Tretboot, (Neupreis ca. € 3000,-) bezahlt man €12,- pro Std. ; also für 8 Std = € 96,- .
> In Dänemark (Gelbes Riff) kostet Hochseeangeln von € 95,- ohne Essen (man kann nicht einmal welches kaufen...) bis über € 200,- mit Übernachtung und Essen an Bord pro Tag. . . und es wird bezahlt - auch von vielen Boardies.
> ...


 

@ MS FORELLE Kpt.

Lieber Bernhard,

auch wenn ich in den letzten Jahren kein Freund vom "Seeteufel" war, so beschäftigt mich seine plötzliche Außerdienststellung und das damit verbundene Schicksal derer, die von ihm gelebt haben, jedoch sehr. Von diesem Thema möchte ich nicht abbweichen, dennoch muß ich zu Teilen Deiner Ausführungen Stellung nehmen.

1.) Der Fahrpreis hat seit Jahresbeginn auf dem "Seeteufel" 28,- € betragen.

2.) Claus Lutz und Klaus Nagel sowie K. und P. Tuchtenhagen beweisen seit Jahren äußerst erfolgreich, dass der Fahrpreis auch moderater ausfallen kann. 

3.) In der Tat haben mit Bekanntgabe des Wegfalls von Duty Free (zunächst zum 30.06.1999 geplant) die Reeder der Angelkutter die Preise regelmäßig (mindestens alle 2 Jahre) um meist 5,- DM erhöht, obwohl diese Erhöhung lt. Aussage eines Heiligenhafener Reeders zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Höhe noch gar nicht nötig war. Man wollte lediglich den ganz grossen Sprung mit Wegfall von Duty Free vermeiden und hat allmählich auf den Fahrpreis ohne Möglichkeit zum Duty Free-Einkauf hingeführt. 

4.) Wenn das Geschäft ein so schlechtes ist, beantworte mir bitte die Frage, warum Gerrit Vöge vor weniger als einem Jahr das MS "Kehrheim 2" gekauft hat, MS "Hai IV" vor ca. 4,5 Jahren den Besitzer gewechselt hat, Jens Lietzow vor wenigen Jahren das MS "Monika" gekauft hat usw.. Zum Zeitpunkt dieser Schiffsverkäufe gabe es bereits keine Möglickeit für die Reeder mehr, die große Transitration legal zu verkaufen.

5.) Die Vergleiche mit anderen Transportmitteln und Errechnung von Stundenpreisen finde ich ziemlich gewagt. Wenn Du früher den Fahrpreis einer 4,5- bis 5-stündigen Butterfahrt mit dem Fahrpreis für eine Angelfahrt verglichen hast, kostete die Stunde auf einem Seebäderschiff deutlich weniger.
Ein Bus, die Bahn, das Taxi fährt unentwegt, während - ebenfalls lt. Aussage eines Kutterbesatzungsmitgliedes - für den Reeder "nur" die Anfahrt zu und die Abfahrt von den Angelgründen teuer ist, während das Versetzen des Schiffes zwischen den Fischgründen keinen wesentlichen Kostenfaktor darstellt.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, werden wir denn teilweise wach ??? ;+
> Wie stellt ihr euch denn die Möglichkeiten eines Kutterbetreibers vor, irgendeine Vorschrift der Behörde noch umzusetzen, wenn der Fahrpreis bei € 26,- liegt???
> Selbst für ein Tretboot, (Neupreis ca. € 3000,-) bezahlt man €12,- pro Std. ; also für 8 Std = € 96,- .
> In Dänemark (Gelbes Riff) kostet Hochseeangeln von € 95,- ohne Essen (man kann nicht einmal welches kaufen...) bis über € 200,- mit Übernachtung und Essen an Bord pro Tag. . . und es wird bezahlt - auch von vielen Boardies.
> ...


 
Moin!
Du hast natürlich Recht mit Deinem Kostenvergleich. Ohne Frage.

*Das eigentliche Problem* sind letztendlich aber die immer mehr ausbleibenden Angler (ohne Masse kein Fahrgeschäft).... das sind die Angler, die mittlerweile lieber (dafür seltener) irgendwohin nach Dänemark / Norwegen fahren um dort nicht nur (meist) eine handvoll Zwerg-Dorsche & Wittlinge zu fangen, wie eben mittlerweile in der westl. Ostsee (..durchschnittlich..)
üblich.
Der Preiskampf entsteht schließlich nur aufgrund der immer mehr (schleichend) ausbleibenden Angler (Dorschfänge-, bzw. größen).... oder sollte ich mich irren...???
Auch ich ärgere / wundere mich immer öfter (paar Jahre) über meine Fangergebnisse, bzw. die meiner Mitangler. (Stichwort: Gewicht / Größe)

Auch ich bin bereit 90,- € für einen "ordentlichen Fangtag" (..darf jeder für sich definieren..) auf der Ostsee zu bezahlen. Fahre dann natürlich auch weniger oft anne Küste.....


----------



## muz660socke (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hallo Leute
Für mich und viele andere stellt sich doch eine ganz einfache Frage: Was ist mir das Hochseeangeln mit all seinen Eindrücken wert? 
Bei einer Anreise Richtung Heiligenhafen ( 465 Km ) ist die Anreise ein Faktor, der maßgeblich  zu den Kosten beiträgt. Die Gesamtkosten haben uns dazu gebracht, zwei Mehrtagesreisen im Jahr und 1- 2 Tagestouren zu machen, wobei ich die Preise als angemessen und fair empfinde.
Da ich die Kalkulation und Kosten der Kuttereigner nicht kenne, werde ich dazu auch nichts sagen, nur eines ist klar. Wenn die Kutter mit derart wenig Anglern wie am 05.09 Richtung Heiligenhafen schippern, dann dürfte auf Dauer die Situation nicht besser werden. Ob daran nur die Kutterpreise schuld sind, oder die Leute einfach nicht mehr die Knete haben
für unser schönes gemeinsames Hobby weiß ich leider nicht.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ein Preis ergibt sich immer aus Angebot und Nachfrage.

Wenn das Angebot zu einem definierten Preis nicht angenommen wird, stimmt entweder der Preis oder das Angebot nicht:
Für ein solches Angebot besteht dann keine Nachfrage...

Daraufhin werden (in diesem Fall) immer mehr Kutter aufgeben (müssen), andere werden versuchen ein Preis- Leistungsverhältnis herzustellen, mit dem sie überleben können.

Je weniger Kutter es dann geben wird, desto eher können diese dann Preise am Markt durchsetzen, mit denen sie kalkulieren können.

Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob die Angler ausbleiben weil im Verhältnis zum Preis der Service nicht passt, zu wenig oder zu kleine Fische gefangen werden, die Autofahrten zum Kutter zu teuer wurden, oder, oder, oder....

Daher würde ich diesem Satz zwar eine nicht zu unterschätzende Bedeutung geben, diese Begründung aber keinesfalls als einzige akzpetieren:


> Schuld daran sind im Grunde genommen die Angler, die nicht bereit sind, einen Preis zu bezahlen, der dem Kutterbetreiber ein Existensminimum läßt


Denn genauso sind Reeder schuld, die Ihr Angebot nicht so gestalten, dass die Angler bereit sind, einen entsprechenden Preis zu bezahlen.

Davon ab ist es aber wurscht, warum Kutter aufhören und wer schuld dran ist. Auf jeden Fall werden Kutterangler drunter leiden, ebenso wie Reeder, Kapitäne, Angestellte und nicht zuletzt eine ganze strukturschwache Region, die eigentlich solche Einnahmen brauchen könnte.

Scheissspiel.....


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....Je weniger Kutter es dann geben wird, desto eher können diese dann Preise am Markt durchsetzen, mit denen sie kalkulieren können....
> 
> Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob die Angler ausbleiben weil im Verhältnis zum Preis der Service nicht passt, zu wenig oder zu kleine Fische gefangen werden, die Autofahrten zum Kutter zu teuer wurden, oder, oder, oder....
> 
> Scheissspiel.....


 
*Einspruch !* Euer Ehren ! |supergri
Also meine Angel-Kollegen hier (langjährige Angel-Kollegen!!!).... bleiben (im Gegensatz zu früheren Zeiten) meist lieber zu hause (heimisches Gewässer)... als wieder viel Zeit & Geld zu investieren und wenig / zu kleine Dorsche in der westl. Ostsee zu fangen... auch meine Überredungskünste (Begeisterung fürs Hochseeangeln) reichen da (leider) nicht mehr aus.... Bin also am 1.9 & 2.9 wieder mal allein 450 km anne Küste gefahren...

*Und dabei ist es ganz ERHEBLICH ob und wieviel Fisch (Größen) gefangen wird!*

*Beispiel:* Hätten wir hier in / vor z. B. Heiligenhafen "Zustände" wie in Norwegen, lägen dort ca. 35 - 50 Kutter mit "angemessenen" Preisen, und keiner müßte ums Überleben "Preiskämpfen".
Fazit: ...Ursache & Wirkung...


----------



## Waldima (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Warum Manfred Much nun so plötzlich aufhören musste, hat immer noch keiner geschrieben. Auch auf der eigenen Seeteufel-Homepage gibt es vom Kapitän dazu keine präzise Auskunft. Kennt denn wirklich niemand die exakten Gründe?

Weiß jemand, was mit dem Schiff jetzt passieren soll? Droht die Abwrackung? :c

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@ Fischgesindel:
Was ich meinte ist, dass es bei einem halt die zu wenigen, zu kleinen Fische sind, beim andderen die lange, teure Anfahrt, beim nächsten schlechter Service:
Egal aus welchem Grund, von denen kommt keiner mehr.

Es wird aber immer (wie Dich selbst) begeisterte Kutterangler geben, die bei weniger Angebot (=weniger Kutter) dann damit leben müssen, eine Ausafhrt teurer zu bezahlen und die wenigeren Angler werden dann den wenigeren Kuttern für teurere Ausfahrten ein Überleben ermöglichen (wenn nicht vorher der Dorsch abwandert.....).


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Fischgesindel:
> Was ich meinte ist, dass es bei einem halt die zu wenigen, zu kleinen Fische sind, beim andderen die lange, teure Anfahrt, beim nächsten schlechter Service:
> Egal aus welchem Grund, von denen kommt keiner mehr.
> 
> Es wird aber immer (wie Dich selbst) begeisterte Kutterangler geben, die bei weniger Angebot (=weniger Kutter) dann damit leben müssen, eine Ausafhrt teurer zu bezahlen und die wenigeren Angler werden dann den wenigeren Kuttern für teurere Ausfahrten ein Überleben ermöglichen (wenn nicht vorher der Dorsch abwandert.....).


 
Jooo ... schon verstanden was Du meinst... |rolleyes  
Letztendlich sind *Spritpreise & "Nobel-4-Sterne-Service" für einen begeisterten Hochseeangler* (fast) nebensächlich..... für einen Angler zählen bei einer solchen "Erlebnis-Tour" andere Dinge...  |kopfkrat    

*Beispiel:*  Ein Angelladen in Münster hat die organisierten Gruppenreisen (Bus) nach z. B. Heiligenhafen aufgegeben weil zu wenig Angler mitfuhren... (warum wohl...??) ...dafür organisieren sie jetzt Hochseeangeltouren in .... ;+ ... genau!  Dänemark!!  Dafür melden sich, trotz erheblich höherer Kosten und weniger "Luxus-Service" (z. B. kein Essen an Bord) und umständlicherer Anreise, immer genug "Dorsch-Fanatiker" an...
Fazit:   Stimmt das Fangergebnis... darf`s auch was kosten...  #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Vorschlag: Die MS Seeteufel wird quasi ein Clubschiff und kann nur uns ausschließlich von Boardies genutzt werden. Dann wäre es doch eigentlich kein öffentlich zugänglicher Kutter mehr, sondern ein Privatschiff...|kopfkrat und auf'nem privaten Schiff sind doch sicher die Vorschriften nicht so rigide... oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ich sehs für mich ein klein bisschen anders.

Gehts mir um Fisch, miete ich mir ein Boot.

Kutterangeln ist für mich "Erlebnis", zum Beispiel auch ein Bier trinken können (weil mit Boot ist absolutes Alkoholverbot), ne Toilette haben, im Regen trocken stehen können, was Warmes in den Bauch kriegen zu können, mit den Kumpels am Tisch sitzen können und natürlich auch noch Fische fangen.....

Dafür bin ich bereit einen entsprechenden Preis zu zahlen, sofern der Service drumrum dann auch stimmt.

Bin aber auch nicht bereit den Preis zu zahlen, "nur um ein paar (Micker)Dorsche zu fangen".....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



> und auf'nem privaten Schiff sind doch sicher die Vorschriften nicht so rigide... oder?


Ist aber auch schon alles in Vorbereitung, da gerade mit Vereins/Traditionsschiffen nicht immer alles zum besten steht.


----------



## Keek (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schon alles in Vorbereitung, da gerade mit Vereins/Traditionsschiffen nicht immer alles zum besten steht.



|bigeyes Was meinst Du damit Thomas? Jetzt sag nicht, dass sie den Traditionsschiffen auch noch an den Kragen gehen!!! #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Da wird mit Sicherheit was kommen (teilweise auch zu Recht, die müssen ja nicht einmal pro Jahr gecheckt werden wie Angelkutter, haben kein Auslaufverbot ab 8 Windstärken, dürfen auch nachtsraus etc....)

Was genau, wird man warten müssen.

Bei Interviews wg. EU-Fahrgastschiffregelung/deutsche Angelkutter wurde das zumindest inoffiziell so angekündigt.

Ob, wann und wie genau werdenwir abwarten müssen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> *Beispiel:* Hätten wir hier in / vor z. B. Heiligenhafen "Zustände" wie in Norwegen, lägen dort ca. 35 - 50 Kutter mit "angemessenen" Preisen, und keiner müßte ums Überleben "Preiskämpfen".
> Fazit: ...Ursache & Wirkung...



Hier irrst du dich, es lägen dort 80 Kutter und auch diese würden um die Kundschaft kämpfen und manch einer würde auch dort in den Ruin getrieben.

--------------------

Was ich hingegen auch beobachte :
Einerseits :
- Das Geld sitzt nicht mehr so locker,viele Angler,die eine Anfahrt von 500+ KM in Kauf nehmen, durchlebten früher in HH
mit einigen Gleigesinnten ein WE und fuhren wieder nach Hause.
Das ist für viele heute nicht mehr finanzierbar (berechnet einmal euren Reallohnverlust durch Inflation / Wegfal v. lUrlaubs,-Weihnachtsgeld / MWST.-Erhöhung).
Andererseits :
- Diejenigen die noch Geld für dieses Hobby "übrig" haben,entscheiden sich immer öfter für Altenativen,sei es die "berüchtigte" Norwegenreise oder aber das eigene Boot.
Oder,was ich schon des öfteren von Kunden gehört habe (ich vermiete ein Ferienhaus in Großenbrode) : Lieber eine Woche im Jahr eine tolle Unterkunft und die Familie mitnehmen sowie bei Bedarf ein Boot chartern (oder das eigene mitbringen),als mehrmals im Jahr voller Hektik an die Ostsee zu rasen um im Akkordtempo zu angeln und danach gleich wieder zurück zu fahren.
Da wird immer mehr Wert auf Qualität denn auf Quantität gelegt.
(Ich hoffe,das legt man mir nicht gleich als Schleichwerbung aus)

-----------------

offtopic :

Wer glaubt,er müsse nach Norge um gute Fänge zu machen,der schaue sich bitte einmal diese Seite :

http://www.wracktrolling.de/ - "Fänge auf meinen Boot"

an.


Uli


----------



## Andy Antitackle (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Schuld daran sind im Grunde genommen die Angler, die nicht bereit sind, einen Preis zu bezahlen, der dem Kutterbetreiber ein Existensminimum läßt.


 
Das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn !
Ich bin Speditionskaufmann und bei seinem Angebot muß man halt so kalkulieren, das am Ende etwas übrig bleibt und das heißt dann Gewinn. Komm hier nicht so, das wir schuld an Euren Preisen sind.
Wenn Ihr also nicht kalkulieren könnt, können wir da nichts für.

Desweiteren geht es hier bei der Seeteufel nicht um EUR 28,00 Fahrpreis, sondern um Vorschriften die einen erheblichen Umbau 
zur Folge haben und den Kutter Kapitänen geht es doch bestimmt wie uns. Wie du selber sagst sind die Ersparnisse aus den guten alten Zeiten aufgebraucht.
Alles wird teurer. Eine Anfahrt an die Küste mit Sprit, Angeln, evtl. noch ein Paket Wattwürmer, Verpflegung etc. und schon ist man ruckzuck 50 bis 100 Euro los.
Das kann man sich in der heutigen Zweit einfach nicht mehr so
oft leisten. Wenn man dann noch Familie und Kinder hat überlegt man sich das zweimal.

Der springende Punkt sind die Statuten, die immer mehr Auflagen an die Betreiber stellen und irgentwann geht es dann halt nicht mehr.

Gruß Andy Antitackle
#h


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

...da sag ich nur: "schuster bleib bei deinen leisten"....:q....als diplom kfm. kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen thomas ....da spielen weiss gott einige faktoren mehr eine nicht unwichtige rolle....|uhoh:...


----------



## dorsch25 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

man muss aber ganz klar sagen das manfred much nicht unbedingt zu den kapitänen gehörte der sich besonders viel mühe gegeben hat. er hat auf mich immer einen lustlosen eindruck gemacht. das merken die leute. einigen kuttern geht es immer noch gut. zb einigkeit ,südwind und diverse in der kieler ecke. das heist nicht das ich dem manfred das gönne. aber die auflagen sind bei den schiffen nahezu die gleichen. im meinen augen gehörte er zu den schlechtesten kapitänen, und es war nur eine frage der zeit bis das schief geht


----------



## Wiagra1 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> man muss aber ganz klar sagen das manfred much nicht unbedingt zu den kapitänen gehörte der sich besonders viel mühe gegeben hat. er hat auf mich immer einen lustlosen eindruck gemacht. das merken die leute. einigen kuttern geht es immer noch gut. zb einigkeit ,südwind und diverse in der kieler ecke. das heist nicht das ich dem manfred das gönne. aber die auflagen sind bei den schiffen nahezu die gleichen. im meinen augen gehörte er zu den schlechtesten kapitänen, und es war nur eine frage der zeit bis das schief geht


 

Warum hacket ihr eigentlich immer ständig auf manni much rum???

Hattet ihr schon mal nen schlechten Tag??? 
Habt ihr euch schon mal Gedanken über seine Person und über seine Art gemacht?? Bestimmt nicht! 

Nur weil ihr vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal auf´m Seeteufel mitgefahren seit, meint ihr, ihr könnt soooo schlecht Urteilen??? Immer und wieder die gleiche Leiher! 

Ich find das echt nicht richtig hier... :r

Es ist für uns Stammangler von Manni eh schon schwer genug... (ich bin hier mit Sicherheit nicht die einzigste die den Seeteufel als Wohnzimmer betrachtet! )

Woran es nun letztendlich gelegen hat, weiss der Geier... 
Die Sache mit den Stahlschiffen... Löschanlage... Rettungswesten... Überlebensanzug... etc. 
ist doch ganz logisch ... wenig Gäste (allgemein in Heiligenhafen) keine grösseren Investitionen! 

Und so eine tolle 20. Mann starke Stammangler - Truppe (aus ganz Deutschland) wird man wohl in ganz Heiligenhafen nicht so schnell noch einmal finden! Riesen grossen Anteil an dem Zusammenhalt der Truppe hat nun mal Manni und Gitti! 

Hiermit grüss ich mal alle "Wahnsinnigen"  #h

Ach ja und übrigens... ICH zahle die 28 Euro liebend gerne... und mir ist sch... egal ob ich nur mit der Fahrkarte nach Hause komm ... oder die Kiste voll ist! Hauptsache... ich bin auf See... und kann die familiäre Atmosphäre geniessen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

ich fand das schiff doof,also ist es mir egal ob es das boot noch gibt oder nicht....


----------



## Wiagra1 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich fand das schiff doof,also ist es mir egal ob es das boot noch gibt oder nicht....


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!

das ist doch mal ein Komentar den wir hier alle mit Sicherheit richtig gut finden!  #q


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Also irgendwie heissen erstaunlich viele Idioten im AB irgendetwas mit "Dorsch" im Namen, weiß auch nicht wieso... Dorsch... , Dorsch... , Dorsch ...

Nur mal so als Feststellung, hat mit dem Thread nix zu tun. Weiß auch nicht wie ich gerade darauf komme #c


----------



## Reisender (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ich fand das schiff doof,also ist es mir egal ob es das boot noch gibt oder nicht....


 
Dann ist es dir auch egal, ob du 37 oder 38 Jahre alt wirst !!!!

Hier stehen nicht nur die Schiffe und Besatzung im Raume, sondern auch die die es nutzen und die die von Streichholz Kleben Leben.....Junge was sage ich dir das !!!! Denn dir ist doch laut deiner Aussage alles egal....#q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also irgendwie heissen erstaunlich viele Idioten im AB irgendetwas mit "Dorsch" im Namen, weiß auch nicht wieso... Dorsch0815, Dorsch4711, Dorschfisher ...
> 
> Nur mal so als Feststellung, hat mit dem Thread nix zu tun. Weiß auch nicht wie ich gerade darauf komme #c



Hallo,
so etwas kannst du denken aber bitte nicht schreiben.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (12. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Mir fällt die letzten Jahre auf das die Leute die aus der nähe kommen(100km) meistens ihr eigenden Böttchen haben.
Hätte ich nur einen Anmfahrweg von ca 100Km würde ich auch gern 50€ für eine Ausfahrt geben.
Ich habe aber gute 500km Anfahrtsweg und muss mit Übernachtung ,Verpflegung und 2 Ausfahrten mal eben 300 bis 350€ hinblättern.
Fahre aber trotzdem mehrmals im Jahr zur Küste.#6

Aber am meisten wird von den gejammert über die Preise die aus der nähe kommen#q

Ich dürfte gar nicht aus Hamburg oder Umgebung kommen wäre glaube ich jedes Wochenende auf den Kuttern.

Aber manche Kuttereigner sind es auch selber Schuld fängt beim Stöcke anbinden an und hört beim Guten Morgen auf.


----------



## dorsch25 (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

zu dir wiagra1. tut mir ja sehr leid für dich. du kannst doch aber nicht vor der wahrheit die augen zu machen. vielleicht war bzw ist der manfred ein netter kerl. trotzdem hat er sein job nicht besonders gut gemacht, er kann ja nicht nur von euch zwanzig männern leben, oder sehe ich das falsch? sag mir doch mal bitte warum die leute bei thomas deutsch fahren, wohl nicht weil seine erbsensuppe besser ist, oder? glaub mir ich gönne keinem die arbeitslosigkeit. ich muss in meinem job auch leistung bringen, sonst bin ich auch draussen.


----------



## dorsch25 (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

wickedwalleye:wie bist du denn drauf? hast du was genommen?


----------



## Medo (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

...also ich war gestern abend an der küste zum fischen.... völlig entspannend


----------



## Wiagra1 (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> zu dir wiagra1. tut mir ja sehr leid für dich. du kannst doch aber nicht vor der wahrheit die augen zu machen. vielleicht war bzw ist der manfred ein netter kerl. trotzdem hat er sein job nicht besonders gut gemacht, er kann ja nicht nur von euch zwanzig männern leben, oder sehe ich das falsch? sag mir doch mal bitte warum die leute bei thomas deutsch fahren, wohl nicht weil seine erbsensuppe besser ist, oder? glaub mir ich gönne keinem die arbeitslosigkeit. ich muss in meinem job auch leistung bringen, sonst bin ich auch draussen.


 

Hi hi... wusste ich doch das so was kommt! 

Warum fahren wohl sooo viele bei Deutschi mit?? Fast jeden Tach mit dem grössten Fisch an der Tafel... kann wohl sein dass der Service besser ist... okay... Genug Gründe gibts mit Sicherheit... 
Dann ist mal kein Platz auf Kudder... fahren einmal irgendwo anders mit... kein Fisch... Kpt. schlechte Laune ... und schon wird herumgeschrieben dass der ganze Kudder schlecht ist...! 

Klaro müssen wir alle in unsrem Job jeden Tach 100 % geben... 
Aber wenn man alle Nase lang einen richtig dicken Schlag ins Gesicht bekommt, verliert man wohl ab und zu mal die Motivation!


----------



## degl (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@all,

einige halten eben nicht durch...............das hat sich seit dem Wegfall des "Transitverkaufs" schon abgezeichnet.
Zum einen hat es uns, den Anglern gefallen,weil wir dadurch unter uns waren....
Zum anderen haben die Kosten eines Kutter eher zugenommen und der "Nebenverdienst" durch Verkauf ist weggebrochen.

Wir haben das hier lange und ausführlich diskutiert und bedauert...........

ES WIRD NOCH NICHT DER LETZTE GEWESEN SEIN#q#q

gruß degl


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Meinen ersten Dorsch habe ich seinerzeit auf der SEETEUFEL gefangen (auch mein einzigster damals)! Deshalb ist das Schiff mir immer in Erinnerung! Hatte 15.- DM Fahrpreis damals.
Was spielt es denn für eine Rolle ob viele postive oder negative Erinnerungen damit verbunden sind? Fakt ist, das Schiff steht nicht mehr zur Verfügung! Und es wird nicht das letzte sein!
Auffallend war nur die Tatsache, daß oftmals im letzten Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr die SEETEUFEL alleine im Hafen blieb!
Der Grund für die geringere Frequenz kann nicht nur im Fahrpreis liegen, da der sich in Heiligenhafen doch annähert!
Die Aussage von Käptn Mielitz, der die Angler für diese Miesere verantwortlich macht, finde ich fragwürdig ? Wir können beileibe nichts für die sich ständig verändernden EU- Verordnungen, die mache Reeder fast in den Wahnsinn treiben!
Was können wir für den Wegfall der Zollverordnungen? Natürlich gibt es auch unter uns die smartshopper, die den günstigten Preis bevorzugen (Geiz ist Geil- wird ja jeden Tag gepredigt)
Erfolge sind tagesabhängig; Glück spielt eine Rolle;etc.
Letztendlich hängt der Erfolg eines Kutters bei x-facher Vergleichbarkeit von vielen Faktoren ab! Aber wie so oft im Leben ist die Kutterfischerei ein Geschäft, das vom Kundenkontakt lebt! Hervorragender Service, Eingehen auf Kundenwünsche, Marktanalyse, besser zu sein wie die anderen, immer lächeln auch wenns nicht leicht fällt,etc. wird von mir in meinem Job täglich gefordert! Sauberkeit eines Kutters, Verantwortung und Verhalten der Crew, Fangerfolge, Souveränität des Käptns,Pünktlichkeit, Kundenkontakt, etc. sind die wichtigsten Argumente. Dann ist der Kunde auch bereit mehr zu zahlen.
Für uns Landratten mit 750 km Distanz zum Fisch sind die Kosten schon hoch genug, aber man sollte nicht vergessen, daß wir unsere Freizeit auf dem Schiff verbringen (Urlaubsgedanke)!
Wer möchte sich im Urlaub schon ärgern?;+ Ich habe mich seinerzeit auf der Seeteufel nicht geärgert, wenn manche das vermuten sollten!
Der Trend geht meines Erachtens seit Jahren in Richtung Kleinboot, bzw. Bootsurlaub mit 8-16 Leuten über mehrere Tage!
Der Erfolg dieses Trends beweisen die jahrelang ausgebuchten Boote: Merle (leider nicht mehr verfügbar);Störtebecker Burgstaken;Nickelswalde; Dicke Berta, Seho,etc.
Der Kunde muß sich wohl fühlen, Vollpension, ein paar Dorsche, Urlaub; (keine Alkoholexzesse;keine Pilker im Körper,kein Stockanbinden; keine Streitereien mit verknoteten Leinen, etc.)
Die schwindenden Fischbestände, die Verordnungen, das fehlende Geld in den Taschen der Kunden, hohe Reisekosten ..... Man kann bestimmt noch mehr Gründe finden, aber am Ende überleben nur die Tüchtigen, die den Trend der Zeit erkannt haben!
Es tut mir leid, daß K. Much und seine Crew die Arbeitsplätze verloren haben und es werden , wie gesagt nicht die letzten sein!#c
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Palerado (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Egal in welcher Diskussion. Ewig kommt das Argument "Das Geld sitzt nicht mehr so locker".
Das mag sicherlich auf einige Leute zutreffen (auch auf mich aber aus anderen Gründen). Aber bitte. Das ist nie und nimmer ein grosses Argument.

Warum steigen denn die Zahlen bei den Norwegenurlauben (bzw. stieg bevor die 15kg Regel kam)? Weil die Leute kein Geld mehr haben?
Das sie es für etwas anderes ausgeben ist scheinbar richtig aber nicht dass es nicht da ist.

Gerade für die Leute mit weiterer Anreise ist der Kutterpreis doch der kleinste Posten. Sogar das Benzin kostet da mehr.
Ich persönlich war in meinem Leben einmal auf nem Kutter. Damals al15-jähriger ohne eigene Ausrüstung. Ich musste mir eine leihen und bekam den reinsten Schrott in die Hand.
Bügel der Rolle fehlte, kein Pilkvorfach sondern nur ein alter Pilker an die Schnur geknotet, Wirbel ging offen (ohne Hänger) und ich durfte 10DM blechen.

Das sind die ersten und letzten Erlebnisse die ich mit Kuttern habe. Solange manche sich so benehmen und diesen "Service" bieten braucht man sich nciht wundern wenn einige generell auf keinen Kutter mehr gehen anstatt ihn das nächste mal nur zu wechseln.

Daniel


----------



## JerkerHH (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hallo liebe Sportsfreunde, 

ich habe eben mit Frau Much telefoniert... 

Es ist 100%...

Leider verkauft Manfred die Seeteufel !!!! :c:c:c
#q#q#q

Ich wünsche der Familie Much alles gute!!!! 

Vielen Dank für die schönen Jahre mit Euch!!!! 


Lieben Gruß 
JerkerHH #h


----------



## hornijäger (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Leute die seeteufel war seid über 10 jahren mein stammkutter
und es tut mir wirklich leid um die Seeteufel und vor allem um Manni und Gitti.
ich werde richtig sauer wenn ich die komentare der beiden Dorschköpfe lese ihr seid die richtigen einmal mit der teufel fahren schlechten tag erwischen und den kutter samt Crew ewig schlecht machen fahrt ihr mal schön mit der einigkeit im winter herrlich auf laichdorsch ja das ist doch tolles angeln #q
Kapiert ihr beiden Fischköppe überhaupt worum es hier geht?
es geht nicht einfach nur darum das ein Kutter weniger fährt es stecken auch existenzen dahinter 
Also ihr Dorschköppe spart euch solche komentare
mir jedenfalls wird die teufel fehlen und auch die lustigen ausfahrten mit den anderen stammanglern die ich hiermit alle grüße.
gruß
hornijäger(der Hamburger)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Moin hornjäger,
ich kann deinen Frust wohl verstehen aber änder doch bitte deine Ausdrucksweise, nicht das ich hier in diesem Trööt noch mehr Verwarnungen aussprechen muß. Eine Ermahnung meinerseits hast du schon mal weg.


----------



## hornijäger (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ok ich werde mich zügeln


----------



## Andy Antitackle (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



hornijäger schrieb:


> Ok ich werde mich zügeln


 

Ätsch Hornijäger.
Du sollst Dich nach innen ärgern !
Und du sagst immer zu mir ich leg mich mit den Leuten an.:m

Vorschlag: Alle die immer mit der Seeteufel gefahren sind verabreden sich gemeinsam auf einem anderen Schiff.
Wie wäre es mit der Einigkeit ?
Ja, wir sind dann  mit unseren 20 Mann wie hier immer geschrieben wird 30 min früher als die Stammangler der Einigkeit da und nehmen denen die Plätze weg:vik:

Mal im ernst, das es hier nicht nur um die Seeteufel geht, sondern um Trgödien die dahinter stecken mercken die doch alle nicht.

Gruß Andy Antitackle|kopfkrat


----------



## hornijäger (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

jo jo Andy da haste recht


----------



## Wiagra1 (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sportsfreunde,
> 
> ich habe eben mit Frau Much telefoniert...
> 
> ...


 

yuhuuuu... da geht unser Kudder wohl ab in den Osten... schalalala! 
Ich krieg die Krise! 
Ich hatte soooo gehofft dass es irgendwo jemanden gibt der das Schiff kauft und in Heiligenhafen lässt!


----------



## BennyO (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



hornijäger schrieb:


> Leute die seeteufel war seid über 10 jahren mein stammkutter
> und es tut mir wirklich leid um die Seeteufel und vor allem um Manni und Gitti.
> ich werde richtig sauer wenn ich die komentare der beiden Dorschköpfe lese ihr seid die richtigen einmal mit der teufel fahren schlechten tag erwischen und den kutter samt Crew ewig schlecht machen fahrt ihr mal schön mit der einigkeit im winter herrlich auf laichdorsch ja das ist doch tolles angeln #q
> Kapiert ihr beiden Fischköppe überhaupt worum es hier geht?
> ...


 

Weißt du was du hier alles schreibst?
Ich persönlich finde die Seeteufel auch nicht gerade toll. Ich bin nicht nur einmal mit ihr draußen gewesen.
Für mich fehlen bei dem Schiff entscheidene Sachen.
Aber dies muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


@all
Jeder muss selber für sich entscheiden, ob er einen Kutter betritt oder nicht. Auch ich habe eine Anreise von ca. 500 Km und daher ist das Hochseeangeln auch immer mit sehr viekl Geld bei mir verbuunden. Da dies schon 300 - 350 Europ für ein Wochenende sind, überlegt man sich um so öfters, mit welchem Kutter man raus fährt.
Und dass es nicht mehr so viele Kutterangler gibt, liegt meiner Meinung daran, dass immer mehr das Geld fehlt. Wurde zwar schon öfters geschrieben aber wollte dazu auch noch mal was sagen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## BennyO (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Ätsch Hornijäger.
> Du sollst Dich nach innen ärgern !
> Und du sagst immer zu mir ich leg mich mit den Leuten an.:m
> 
> ...


 


Natürlich merken das alle hier. Auch wenn hier viel über die Seeteufel gemekert wird, tut es "allen" leid für Manni und Gitti.
Aber es ist doch auch kla, dass bei einer Aufgebung eines Unternehmens darüber gesprochen wird wieso, weshalb und warum?
Und das dabei die Positiven und Negativen Aspekte genannt werden ist doch auch kla.
Also tut doch nich immer so, als würden sie Manni und Gitti was wollen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## dorsch25 (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

hornijäger woher weisst du eigentlich wie oft ich mit dem teufel rausgefehren bin. glaube das weisst du nicht. dann: ich bin kein stammangler der einigkeit habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. und hättest du mal richtig gelesen hättest du gelesen das es mir um die arbeitsplätze sehr wohl leid tut. soweit ich weiss gehört das laichdoschangeln hier auch nicht her. und erzähl mal nicht das die auf dem seeteufel es nie probiert haben im tiefen im februar. es ist doch so das die einigkeit es immer wieder probiert und wenn es dann mal klappt sind die anderen kutter den nächsten tag zur stelle und versuchen ihr glück. ich will das hier aber nicht ausweiten. ich glaube wir (dorschköpfe) kapieren sehr wohl, es ist halt so, find dich damit ab. er ist halt kein guter kapitän gewesen und das sehe ich ja nicht alleine so, sonst wäre er ja nicht pleite gegengen, oder


----------



## noworkteam (13. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> sonst wäre er ja nicht pleite gegangen, oder


 
ich hab bisher nur gelesen das nix mehr läuft|kopfkrat, mit der pleite da musste uns mal die quelle nennen....

es soll sogar unternehmer gehen die nicht bis zur persönlichen privatinsolvenz warten... nur mal so nebenbei...

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## dorsch25 (14. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

na dann wird er wohl soviel geld verdient haben das er sich zur ruhe setzen kann, oder er hat einfach keine lust mehr|uhoh:|uhoh:#q.


----------



## Waldima (14. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sportsfreunde,
> 
> ich habe eben mit Frau Much telefoniert...
> 
> ...


 
@JerkerHH
Wenn Du mit Frau Much telefoniert hast, dann kennst Du doch vermutlich spätestens jetzt die wahren Gründe für die Aufgabe: nicht zu finanzierende behördliche Auflagen, oder ist Much die finanzielle Puste ausgegangen, ohne das aktuelle Verordnungen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zum Ende beigetragen haben? Zu Beginn dieses Threads haben wir kollektiv auf die Behörden geschimpft, aber allmählich gehen die Vermutungen in eine andere Richtung und wurden bisher nicht dementiert. 

Steht denn schon ein Käufer fest, und weißt Du, wo der "Seeteufel" (wenn er denn noch weiter so heißen wird) künftig beheimatet sein wird? 

@hornijäger

Du erweckst den Eindruck, es gab vereinzelt schlechte Tage auf dem "Seeteufel". Aus der Anzahl der negativen Beiträge über Schiff und Kapitän von vielen verschiedenen Boardies läßt sich eher schließen, dass es dort viele unschöne Erfahrungen gab. Deshalb ist der "Seeteufel" ja zu jeder Jahreszeit immer öfter im Hafen geblieben. Umgekehrt ist es wohl eher bei MS "Einigkeit", "Hai IV", "Monika" und Co zu sehen. Zu diesen Schiffen gibt es auch vereinzelt negative Beiträge, aber die Mehrheit äußert sich sehr positiv. In diesen Fällen lässt sich wohl eher von einem schlechten Tag des Kapitäns sprechen,

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## hornijäger (14. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@ Waldima
sicher wurde viel über die seeteufel geschriebenz.b.die anderen fangen wesentlich mehr 
aber was ist für diese leute denn einschlechter angeltag? etwa wenn sie nicht 20 dorsche in der kiste haben?
mir persöhnlich geht es auch um den spaß und damit meine ich nicht den alkohol sondern die anderen stammangler und wen ich dann auch noch 5-6 maßige dorsche in der kiste habe ja wunderbar.

@ Dorsch25 :c


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (14. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ab wann ist ein Kpt. schlecht?

1  Wenn er keinen Fisch findet ? Vieleicht findet er ihn doch aber er wird nicht gefangen!

2 Er kurvt zuviel herum! macht er das nicht heißt es immer der sucht doch gar nicht.


3 Schlechte Laune des Kpt. (haben wir die nicht auch manchmal)
die meisten meinen es doch gar nicht so aber wenn man Zart besaitet ist versteht man es schon mal falsch.
zu mir hat mal ein Kpt immer Ruhrpottkanake gesagt na und ab da war er für mich nur die Küstensau.
verstehen uns heute prima.

Also wie soll man es allen recht machen.

Glaube kaum das sich ein Eigner heutzutage erlauben kann sein Gäste zu verarschen. Wir Angler sind schlimmer als Waschweiber|supergri 

Dann lasst uns hoffen das die letzten schiffe weiter fahren,den nicht jeder kann sich den Traum vom eigenden Boot erfüllen.|kopfkrat


----------



## hornijäger (14. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@schwarzangler69


|good:


----------



## Waldima (15. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Ab wann ist ein Kpt. schlecht?
> 
> 1 Wenn er keinen Fisch findet ? Vieleicht findet er ihn doch aber er wird nicht gefangen!
> 
> ...


 

@Schwarzangler69

1.) Natürlich kommt es vor, dass ein Kapitän Fisch findet, aber die Tiere nicht beißen wollen. Wenn dieses Phänomen bei einem bestimmten Schiff jedoch häufiger auftaucht als bei anderen, ist das schon merkwürdig.

2.) Wenn die Driften unabhängig von der Ausbeute immer ungefähr gleich lang sind, ist auch das bemerkenswert.

3.) Wenn ein Kapitän oft nicht so weit herausfährt wie andere, kann das eine (Teil-)Erklärung für mangelnde Ausbeute sein.

4.) Das Verbot eines Kapitäns, Fische auf seinem Kutter fachgerecht töten zu dürfen, damit kein Blut auf die Planken kommt, ist sicher ebenfalls zweifelhaft. 

5.) Ein guter Kapitän sollte bei der Behandlung seiner Gäste keinen Unterschied zwischen Stammanglern und Gelegenheitsfahrern machen. Aus jedem zufriedenen Zufallsgast kann schnell ein begeisterter Stammfahrer werden.

Für die Heiligenhafener Flotte gilt ganz allgemein: Die Anfahrtszeiten zu den Fanggründen sind an der Ostseeküste zu einem Großteil des Jahres mit die längsten, und die Schiffe sind insgesamt dazu noch mit die langsamsten (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.). Niemand kann den Kapitänen vorwerfen, dass die Fanggründe so weit draussen liegen. Wenn wir uns als Angler für eine Ausfahrt ab Heiligenhafen entscheiden, wissen wir das und dürfen uns darüber nicht beschweren. Kritik ist sicher jedoch angebracht, wenn die Kutter in Heiligenhafen meist nicht mehr auf ihre angekündigten acht Stunden Fahrtzeit kommen und selbst ihre schwachen Maschinen nicht (voll) ausfahren. In dieser Hinsicht handeln viele Kapitäne in Laboe, Heikendorf, Eckernförde, Maasholm usw. meiner Ansicht nach weitsichtiger. Kapitäne, die nicht engagiert handeln, mussten nach und nach aufgeben. Ich glaube, das haben immer noch nicht alle Heiligenhafener Reeder verstanden.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## BennyO (15. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> @Schwarzangler69
> 
> 1.) Natürlich kommt es vor, dass ein Kapitän Fisch findet, aber die Tiere nicht beißen wollen. Wenn dieses Phänomen bei einem bestimmten Schiff jedoch häufiger auftaucht als bei anderen, ist das schon merkwürdig.
> 
> ...


 

|good:
Stimme dir voll zu.
Ich bin selber Stammangler in Heiligenhafen. Es gibt dort leider immer noch Reeder, die den Zeitsprung wirlich nicht mit bekommen haben.
Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das noch ändert sonst werden in Heiligenhafen immer mehr Kutter aufgeben müssen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## kuhni2704 (15. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Man muss aber auch fairerweise die niedrigen Preise für die Ausfahrt in HH entgegenhalten. Das scheint ein ziemlicher Preiskampf zu sein. 28 Euro für 8h sind nicht gerade teuer. In Hirtshals (DK) kosten 8h i.d.R. 60 Euro, das ist mehr als doppelt so viel. Schon klar, hier haben die Reeder deutlich weniger Spielraum, wenn es neue Auflagen gibt, die Investitionen erfordern. Wenn 15 Leute an Bord sind werden 420 Euro eingenommen. Davon muss der Liegeplatz, der Sprit, der Bootsmann und der Kapitän bezahlt werden, wenn er nicht selbst der Besitzer ist. Zusätzlich die anderen Kosten (Raten für das Schiff, etc.) Was bitte kostet ein Kfz-Meister in 8h? Und was für laufende Ausgaben hat der ??

Auch ich habe 600km Anreise nach HH. Wäre bereit 10-15 Euro mehr für die Ausfahrt zu bezahlen, wenn weiterhin das Angebot und die Leistung stimmt. Bei den Kosten für die An- und Abreise nach HH fallen 15 Euro zusätzlich wirklich nicht mehr ins Gewicht. (Spritkosten letzte Woche 102 Euro Würzburg-Heiligenhafen und zurück, VW Passat, Diesel-Verbrauch ca. 6,9 ltr./100km)
Sich hämisch über die Pleite oder was auch immer eines Reeders zu freuen, wie mehrfach in diesem Thread geschehen, beweist die Kurzsichtigkeit und Beschränktheit des Autors. Denn weniger Kutter bedeuten weniger Konkurrenz und weniger Platz auf dem einzelnen Kutter. Dann wird es für uns, die weitere Anreisen haben uninteressant, weil wir Gefahr laufen, keine Platz zu ergattern. Außerdem werden die Skipper zu guten Leistungen motiviert, wenn man weiterhin um seine Angler kämpfen muss. Sie leben halt auch von der Mundpropaganda.


----------



## Waldima (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch fairerweise die niedrigen Preise für die Ausfahrt in HH entgegenhalten. Das scheint ein ziemlicher Preiskampf zu sein. 28 Euro für 8h sind nicht gerade teuer. In Hirtshals (DK) kosten 8h i.d.R. 60 Euro, das ist mehr als doppelt so viel. Schon klar, hier haben die Reeder deutlich weniger Spielraum, wenn es neue Auflagen gibt, die Investitionen erfordern. Wenn 15 Leute an Bord sind werden 420 Euro eingenommen. Davon muss der Liegeplatz, der Sprit, der Bootsmann und der Kapitän bezahlt werden, wenn er nicht selbst der Besitzer ist. Zusätzlich die anderen Kosten (Raten für das Schiff, etc.) Was bitte kostet ein Kfz-Meister in 8h? Und was für laufende Ausgaben hat der ??
> 
> Auch ich habe 600km Anreise nach HH. Wäre bereit 10-15 Euro mehr für die Ausfahrt zu bezahlen, wenn weiterhin das Angebot und die Leistung stimmt. Bei den Kosten für die An- und Abreise nach HH fallen 15 Euro zusätzlich wirklich nicht mehr ins Gewicht. (Spritkosten letzte Woche 102 Euro Würzburg-Heiligenhafen und zurück, VW Passat, Diesel-Verbrauch ca. 6,9 ltr./100km)
> Sich hämisch über die Pleite oder was auch immer eines Reeders zu freuen, wie mehrfach in diesem Thread geschehen, beweist die Kurzsichtigkeit und Beschränktheit des Autors. Denn weniger Kutter bedeuten weniger Konkurrenz und weniger Platz auf dem einzelnen Kutter. Dann wird es für uns, die weitere Anreisen haben uninteressant, weil wir Gefahr laufen, keine Platz zu ergattern. Außerdem werden die Skipper zu guten Leistungen motiviert, wenn man weiterhin um seine Angler kämpfen muss. Sie leben halt auch von der Mundpropaganda.


 
@kuhni2704

1.) Von nur 15 Anglern im Schnitt auszugehen, halte ich für zu niedrig. Außerdem verzehren viele dieser Gäste an Bord noch etwas, so dass die Einnahmen oft höher ausfallen als von Dir errechnet.

2.) Mit wenigen Ausnahmen sind die Schiffe schon meist weit über 10 Jahre in den Händen der heutigen Eigner, so dass die Schiffe abbezahlt sein dürften.

3.) Den Vergleich mit den Kosten für einen Kfz-Meister halte ich für willkürlich. Wie kommst Du gerade auf ihn? Hier vergleichst Du Äpfel mit Birnen.

4.) An der Ostseeküste und auch in Heiligenhafen haben (mussten) einige Reeder in den letzten Jahren aufge(ge)ben (allein in Heiligenhafen Lademacher, Foth, Richardt). Das war nicht allen verbleibenden Kapitänen Ansporn genug, sich spätestens dann hundertprozentig zu engagieren. Die Reihenfolge des Kuttersterbens ist im Grunde schon festgelegt.
Bei einer kleinen Flotte wie in Laboe sind nach meinem Eindruck alle drei Kapitäne voll bei der Sache. Diejenigen, die nicht mitgezogen haben, wurden auch hier von den Anglern aussortiert (MS "Seeadler P", MS "Tatjana"). Auch auf diesen beiden Schiffen häuften sich die Negativerfahrungen, während über die anderen Schiffe nur sehr vereinzelt schlecht berichtet wird. Und diese einzelnen Negativberichte müssen auch nicht wirklich immer auf das Schiff, Kapitän und Besatzung zurückzuführen sein, sondern können auch in unrealistischen Erwartungen des Anglers, nicht stimmender Chemie zwischen Besatzung und Angler, schlechtem Wetter usw. begründet sein.

P.S.: Auf www.ms-seeteufel.de kommen zur Zeit fast täglich tolle Bilder aus 13 Jahren "Seeteufel" mit Manfred Much dazu, die auch Nicht-Stammangler dieses Schiffes an bessere Zeiten erinnern werden. Wer regelmäßig am Hafen in Heiligenhafen ist, wird auf den Bildern viele Gesichter wiedererkennen.


Gruß

Waldima


----------



## kuhni2704 (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@Waldima,
ich stimme Dir in einigen Punkten zu, vielleicht sind 15 Angler zu tief gegriffen, ich weiß aber nicht ob es über das Jahr gerechnet nicht doch so wenige sind, wenn man die Werftzeiten rechnet und die Tage ohne Ausfahrt. 

Der Vergleich mit dem Kfz-Mechaniker ist nicht willkürlich, und auch nicht der Vergleich von Äpfeln mit Birnen: In beiden Fällen handelt es sich um Handwerksmeister, die eine langjährige Ausbildung erfahren haben. Beide müssen ihren Kunden gute Leistungen bieten, damit diese zufrieden sind. Dennoch hat der Fischereimeister meiner Meinung nach mehr Risiko (Wetter, Treibstoffpreise, behördliche Auflagen, Fischbestände, etc.) - und die Anspruchshaltung der Kunden ist höher. Wenn die Reparatur am Auto mehr kostet ist es meistens okay, es geht schließlich um die Sicherheit. Wenn das Hobby teuerer wird, ist es für viele nicht mehr okay, aber auch auf dem Kutter geht es um Sicherheit.

Wie auch immer, schade ist es um jeden Kutter den wir Angler weniger zur Auswahl haben und vor allem um die Existenzen und Arbeitsplätze, die daran hängen.


----------



## dorsch25 (16. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

waldima: der maik foth ist nicht pleite gegangen, der hat sich ein fischkutter(bettina-maria) gekauft. er hatte ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr auf das hochseeangeln(auf die angler)! was er jetzt wohl im nachhinein bereut.hat nicht so mit dem fischkutter geklappt. ich glaube auch nicht das man ein schiff in zehn jahren abgezahlt hat, soweit ich weiss war es der teufel auch nicht, von den tagesfahrtenschiffen sind meiner meinung in heiligenhafen nur drei abgezahlt


----------



## Waldima (17. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> waldima: der maik foth ist nicht pleite gegangen, der hat sich ein fischkutter(bettina-maria) gekauft. er hatte ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr auf das hochseeangeln(auf die angler)! was er jetzt wohl im nachhinein bereut.hat nicht so mit dem fischkutter geklappt. ich glaube auch nicht das man ein schiff in zehn jahren abgezahlt hat, soweit ich weiss war es der teufel auch nicht, von den tagesfahrtenschiffen sind meiner meinung in heiligenhafen nur drei abgezahlt


 
@ dorsch25

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass Foth pleite gegangen ist. Ich habe geschrieben, dass Reeder aufgegeben haben bzw. aufgeben mussten. 
Gleiches gilt meines Wissens für Jörn Richardt. Auch er hätte aus finanziellen Gründen zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs seiner "Südwind I" nicht aufgeben müssen. Es hat sich nur nicht mehr gelohnt. Er hat sich von einer anderen beruflichen Tätigkeit eben mehr versprochen genau wie Maik.

P.S.: Wenn ich die Bilder vom Juli und August diesen Jahres auf der Homepage des MS "Seeteufel" so sehe und dann noch "Angler" wie Klaus, Schädel und andere abziehe, bleibt selbst an so begehrten Plätzen wie dem Bugbereich kaum etwas übrig. Davon kann natürlich niemand (über)leben. Schade, dass Manni im Sommer noch so viel Geld in sein Schiff gesteckt hat.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Waldima (23. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Zumindest vervollständigt seit gestern MS "Klaus-Peter" wieder die Heiligenhafener Flotte.
P. S.: Auch in dieser Woche sind nicht täglich alle Schiffe gefahren. Am Donnerstag haben MS "Tanja" und MS "Monika" nicht abgelegt.Wie soll das bloß erst im Winter werden? Wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Flotte mal aus über 20 Kuttern bestand, ist das sehr erschreckend.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (23. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> Zumindest vervollständigt seit gestern MS "Klaus-Peter" wieder die Heiligenhafener Flotte.
> P. S.: Auch in dieser Woche sind nicht täglich alle Schiffe gefahren. Am Donnerstag haben MS "Tanja" und MS "Monika" nicht abgelegt.Wie soll das bloß erst im Winter werden? Wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Flotte mal aus über 20 Kuttern bestand, ist das sehr erschreckend.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Kann mich auch noch erinnern als alles was schwimmen konnte raus gefahren ist.|uhoh:
da wurden die Fahrkarten noch aus Campingwagen auf den Vorplatz verkauft.
Willy Freter hatte alles fest im Griff und am Hafen herrschte früh um 4 schon Hochbetrieb besonders in der kleinen Kneipe am Hafen die ja auch modernisiert wurde.


----------



## Waldima (25. September 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@ Schwarzangler69

Auch nach dem Konkurs von Freter war noch eine Menge los:
M & R mit MS "HAI I", "HAI II", "HAI III" und "LA PALOMA", Becker mit "Hornhecht", W. Stengel mit "Stern v. Rio II" und "Westpreussen", Hansen mit "Hilligenlei I" (und zeitweise auch "Klar Kimming I"), Landschof mit "Nickelswalde" und "Nickelswalde I", F. Rades mit "Christa" , Lademacher mit "Hecht VI", zeitweise "De Kindskinner", zeitweise Parschauer mit "Fortuna", Stengel, später Richardt mit "Südwind I".

Seien wir froh, dass zumindest "Ostpreussen I" nach der Pleite von Schult, "Einigkeit" nach dem Verkauf durch Nagels, "Hai IV" zunächst nach dem Verkauf durch Heisler (tot) und später durch Foth, "Monika" nach dem Verkauf durch Häfner, "Nickelswalde I" nach dem Verkauf durch Landschof (tot) noch immer in Heiligenhafen sind, und auch der "Seeteufel" nach dem Verkauf durch Maaß (tot) noch 13 Jahre von diesem Ostseebad aus zu Hochseeangelfahrten in See gestochen ist. Bis auf das MS "Klaus-Peter" hat innerhalb der letzten zwanzig Jahre auf jedem Schiff der Kapitän gewechselt.


Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Wir müssen uns nicht schämen, nur weil wir "Nostalgie"-Angler sind - geht mir genauso, hin und wieder schau ich bewundernd auf die, die noch mit gespiessten Ruten angeln - hier 

*MS SEETEUFEL IN VOLLER FAHRT!


Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
..........................................................

.
*


----------



## BennyO (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Schöne Bilder.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Waldima (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Wer den aktuellen (natürlich subjektiven) Bericht von grobro zu seiner Hochseeangelfahrt mit MS "Einigkeit" am 10.10.2007 unter dem Thread "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter/vom Boot gefangen?" liest, gewinnt nicht den Eindruck, dass sich nach der Much-Pleite etwas in den Köpfen der Heiligenhafener Kutterkapitäne geändert hat. Dabei meine ich nicht unbedingt die magere Fischausbeute, sondern die von grobro empfundene fehlende Motivation der Crew und den Zustand der Toilette. Außerdem kehren die Kutter noch immer überpünktlich von ihren Törns zurück.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## BennyO (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ich sag mla so:
Ich fahre auch ab und zu mit der Einigkeit und dass da die Touleete schlimm aussehen soll, kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen.
DAs Schiff ist immer in einem top Zustand und die Crew ist auch immer bemüht. Na kla kann sie auch mal nen schlechten Tag haben, aber diese Tage sind auf der Einigkeit eher selten.
ICh betrachte diesen Post einfach nur als äußerungen über einen Angeltag mit wenig Fisch.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Stadti (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> @ all
> Als eifriger Stamm-Gucker der Heiligenhafener Hafen-Webcam habe ich heute die Rückkehr des MS "Seeteufel" an seinen Liegeplatz vermisst. Als das Schiff gegen 19.15 h immer noch nicht an seinem Platz lag, bin ich auf die noch recht neue Homepage des Kutters gegangen. Als ich las, dass das Schiff mit dem heutigen Tage seinen Fahrbetrieb eingestellt hat, traf mich fast der Schlag. Manni hat doch in diesem Sommer während der Werftliegezeit noch kräftig in sein Schiff investiert und nach jahrelanger Abstinenz im Internet erst Anfang Juli die neue Homepage (www.MS-Seeteufel.de) freigeschaltet. Das hätte er doch bestimmt nicht getan, wenn er enorme finanzielle Schwierigkeiten gehabt hätte.
> Sicherlich, das MS "Seeteufel" ist mangels Anglern öfter im Hafen geblieben als alle anderen Kutter, dennoch deutete nichts auf existenzbedrohende finanzielle Schwierigkeiten Manfreds hin(s.o.). Legt also etwa der Amtsschimmel den "Seeteufel" an die Kette? Wäre das vorauszusehen gewesen, kann ich mir ebenfalls Muchs jüngste Investitionen nicht erklären. Es muß also kurzfristig etwas Unvorhersehbares passiert sein. Ein Eintrag von Claus auf der Homepage des "Seeteufel" deutet das Ende durch Auflagen von (einer) Behörde(n) an.
> Wieder ein Kutter weniger. Ich selbst bin zwar zuletzt auf dem "Seeteufel" zum Angeln gefahren, als er noch von Max Maaß bereedert wurde. Im letzten Jahrzehnt habe ich andere Kutter vorgezogen, aber so ein unfreiwilliges Ende und die damit verbundene Vernichtung von Arbeitsplätzen wünsche ich wirklich niemandem.
> ...


Auf der Homepage ist nicht erkennbar, dass der Seeteufel nicht mehr fährt. Kein Hinweis, kein Dementi, nix...

Grüße Stadti


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

moin Stadti,

Ich finde dort auch nichts!!


also ich bin mal mit der Blauort von Büsum gefahren!
ich fande die toiletten und alles andre sehr sauber!

bis sich ein paar angler entschieden haben über das ganze deck zu.....ähhhhhhhh..
ihr könnt es euch vorstellen


----------



## kuhni2704 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Die Toiletten auf der Einigkeit waren, als ich zuletzt vor etwa 4 Wochen dabei war, sauberer und gepflegter als in jedem Mittelklassehotel. Keine Ahnung was Grobro erlebt hat, er muss auf einem anderen Kutter gewesen sein als der "Einigkeit".


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Stadti schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage ist nicht erkennbar, dass der Seeteufel nicht mehr fährt.


 
Da habe ich auch nichts dergleichen gefunden...|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

http://www.ms-seeteufel.de/gaestebuch.php?p=5 <<< guck du da


----------



## Waldima (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Auch der aktuelle Bericht auf der Kutterpage von Carsten über das Verhalten der Besatzung des MS "Klaus-Peter" (unfreundlich, gereizt) dokumentiert nicht, dass die Heiligenhafener nachdenklich über das Ende ihres Kollegen geworden und Konsequenzen gezogen haben.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Kabeljau70 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hallo zusammen 
also ich finde sie wissen alle das es in absehbarer Zeit so oder so zuende ist. 
Zur Seeteufel gibt es nur zusagen das "ich" finde Manni ist selber Schuld er hatt sein Schiff selbst runtergewirtschaftet. In den anfängen war es ja noch ok, aber die letzten Jahre z.b. Sep.06
lag er mehrere Tage im Hafen auf Anordnug weil seine Sicherheitsausrüstung z.b. Schwimmwesten etc nicht in ordnug war, oder in ausreichender Menge vorhanden war, sowie das Tüfsiegel abgelaufen war. Tage zuvor wurde er 2x in den Hafen zurückgeschleppt Maschiene defekt. Die Seeteufel hatte doch zum Schluß nurnoch ausreichend Leute auf dem Schiff wenn die anderen mal nahezu voll waren, von den Stammanglern mal abgesehn. 

Mache kann ich hier in diesem Tread nicht verstehn sie reden von Existenzen oder Mannis Familie aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Ich bin selbst selbstständig und wenn ich merke z.b. ich liege jetzt schon 5 Tage im Hafen ohne einen Angler und mache mir darüber keine Gedanken (oder nur ach die kommen schon wieder)dann ist es eigenes verschulden. Natürlich ist es hart oder andere wird es auch treffen. Denn seit der Duty free nicht mehr ist ist eine nicht allzu kleine Angler Schar verschwunden dann kommen noch die hinzu die die sagen man fängt so oder so nix mehr. Was auch einige sein werden. So bleiben die die weiter das erleben wollen "das hochseeangeln". Und mindestens 30% haben ihren Stammkutter (wie ich natürlich auch). Die so oder so nicht wechseln, ich habe 2 Favoriten und das seit Jahren. Dann gibt es die die "DICKE" fangen wollen und richten sich nach Fangmeldungen oder wie oft schon gesehn morgens am hafen "ui schaumal die Monika hatt gestern ein von 6kg gefangen komm da fahren wir mit". Dann bleiben die die sich entscheiden  statt für 28 euro für 23 euro zufahren. Der rest verteilt sich irgendwie^^. Ich wollte damit sagen die zeiten wo alle Kutter voll waren ist vorbei. Der Dorschbestand ist so oder so keiner Rede mehr wert. In Zukunft sagen wir die nächsten 3-4 Jahre bis es ganz zuende ist, werden nur die überleben die eine Menge Stammangler vorzuweisen haben, und Positiv für die auffallen die keinen Stammkutter haben. Manche z.b. machen es durch den niedrigen Fahrpreis aber wenn alles andere nicht paßt werden die Leute nicht mehr wieder kommen. Z.b. die Karoline in der letzten zeit oft Motorschaden sowas spricht sich rum und man überlegt soll man überhaupt noch mitfahren. Meiner Meinung nach Schiffe wie "Einigkeit, Tanja oder die Ostpreussen" machen sich am wenigsten gedanken denn sie haben eine große anzahl von Stammanglern, aber z.b. die Hai oder die Klaus Peter werden wohl die nächsten sein. Bitte jetzt keine antworten oder Pms wie "ich fahr immer auf der Hai die is super", es ist meine Meinung und die erlaube ich mir nach 28 Jahren Hochseeangeln in Heiligenhafen ^^.

Mfg Carsten


----------



## hornijäger (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@ Kabeljau70
im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich deinem bericht zu,aber eigentlich weiß ja wohl niemand so genau warum die Seeteufel nicht mehr fährt auf der Homepage steht zwar etwas über Behörden vorschriften aber welche es sind kann mann daraus nicht ersehen. ich glaube nicht das manni pleite gemacht hat denn die seeteufel war ja vor 3-4 monaten in der werft das hätte er wohl nicht gemacht wenn es finanziel eng wäre.
wenn es irgendwelche vorschrifften sind wundert es mich das es nur die Seeteufel betrifft.
mich als stammangler der Seeteufel würde es schon interessieren was nun der grund ist und wie es mit der Seeteufel weitergeht.|kopfkrat

gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## Kabeljau70 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

War in Heiligenhafen vor 2 wochen Klaus Nagel sagte mir es ist zu verkaufen aber zu teuer, genau das sagte mir ein oder 2 ortsansässige bekannte.


----------



## hornijäger (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

mich würde mehr interessieren warum die teufel nicht mehr fährt.

gruß
Hornijäger


----------



## steve71 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Ich wünsche der Besatzung vom Seeteufel alles Gute für die Zukunft!

Wir sind in der Zeit als Max Maaß Käpitän und Peter Lühr Bootsmann war,  oft mit dem ´Teufel gefahren, haben gut gefangen und Olli, Birger, Matthias und ich haben viel Spaß auf diesem Kutter gehabt!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

ich mochte weder die crew noch das schiff ......


----------



## Waldima (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Kabeljau70 schrieb:


> War in Heiligenhafen vor 2 wochen Klaus Nagel sagte mir es ist zu verkaufen aber zu teuer, genau das sagte mir ein oder 2 ortsansässige bekannte.


 
@ Kabeljau70
Haben Klaus Nagel oder die Ortsansässigen denn auch etwas über die Gründe gesagt, die zum Aus für Manfred Much führten?

@hornijäger
Wenn das MS "Seeteufel" im September 2006 tatsächlich solche Sicherheitsmängel aufwies wie von Kabeljau70 beschrieben, liegt der Verdacht doch nahe, dass Manni die finanzielle Puste ausgegangen war, und er wissentlich Fahrgäste in Lebensgefahr gebracht hat. #d

@steve71
Ja, das waren noch Zeiten bei MM und GM mit Ihrer Tochter und dem Yorkshire-Terrier. Max kam fast immer als letzter vom Hochseeangeltörn zurück. Er überzog nicht selten die Angelzeit um 45 und mehr Minuten. Für den größten Fisch des Jahres gab es bei ihm und dem damaligen Besitzer des MS "Ostpreussen I", Kapitän Hans-Jochen Schult, 500 DM in bar. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass Max seinen "Seeteufel" noch mit Leidenschaft betrieb. Damals galt das allerdings noch für viele Kapitäne. Max erfand den blau-roten Anstrich für den "Teufel", der unter Willi Freter pechschwarz angestrichen war. Manfred Much hat diese Farbkomposition beibehalten und vor wenigen Jahren das braune Holz der Brücke wieder freigelegt. 
Max Maaß ist viel zu früh von uns gegangen.

Gruß

Waldima #h


----------



## Kabeljau70 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Moin
darüber kann ich nix sagen denn da gibt es ja einige Meinungen 
und keiner weiß es zu 100%.
Und was sagen was ich nicht vertreten kann möchte ich nicht.

mfg carsten


----------



## hornijäger (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@Waldima
das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich das manni sowas machen würde.
gruß
hornijäger


----------



## Kabeljau70 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Hab ihm ja kein Vorsatz unterstellt ist aber zu 100% so gewesen
Und mit oder ohne Vorsatz sowas geht nicht wenn ich Pasagiere (Angler) täglich befördere, muß alles zu 1000%ig in Ordnung sein.

Mfg Carsten


----------



## Waldima (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Kabeljau70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> also ich finde sie wissen alle das es in absehbarer Zeit so oder so zuende ist.
> Zur Seeteufel gibt es nur zusagen das "ich" finde Manni ist selber Schuld er hatt sein Schiff selbst runtergewirtschaftet. In den anfängen war es ja noch ok, aber die letzten Jahre z.b. Sep.06
> lag er mehrere Tage im Hafen auf Anordnug weil seine Sicherheitsausrüstung z.b. Schwimmwesten etc nicht in ordnug war, oder in ausreichender Menge vorhanden war, sowie das Tüfsiegel abgelaufen war. Tage zuvor wurde er 2x in den Hafen zurückgeschleppt Maschiene defekt. Die Seeteufel hatte doch zum Schluß nurnoch ausreichend Leute auf dem Schiff wenn die anderen mal nahezu voll waren, von den Stammanglern mal abgesehn.
> ...


@ Kabeljau70
Auf dem MS"Ostpreussen I" angeln hauptsächlich Senioren, daher wird der Kutter auch "das Rentnerschiff" genannt. Gerhard Stengel muß schon Angst um den Altersdurchschnitt seiner Stammangler haben. Wagen davon ein paar sich nicht mehr auf hohe See bzw. sterben weg, ist die Anzahl seiner Angler schlagartig deutlich kleiner.

Gruß Waldima


----------



## Kabeljau70 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Naja viele Stammangler der damaligen Hecht fahren nun mit der Ostpreussen, oder einige Hamburger oder Lübecker sind regelmäßig auf dem Schiff. 60+
Aber das nur alte Leute mit dem Schiff fahren kann ich also nicht bestätigen. 
Aber egal und wenn ich mal in deren alter bin (Eberhart und Frau, Janosch,Otto,Jochen,Dieter und wie sie alle heißen) wer ich froh wenn ich noch so Fit bin.
Aber bis dahin ist die Ostsee so tot wie Stuttgart nach Ladenschluß ;D


----------



## Waldima (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@ Kabeljau70

So viele Stammangler hatte Uwe Lademacher mit seinem MS "Hecht VI" zum Schluß aber auch nicht mehr, sonst wäre er ja nicht in die Pleite getrieben. Im Grunde ist sein Niedergang vergleichbar mit dem von Much. Die Kapitäne wirkten unengagiert, die Kutterpflege wurde vernachlässigt, folglich wurden die Angler immer weniger, und irgendwann war es dann vorbei. 

P.S.: Wenn ich über einen aktuellen Kenntnisstand verfüge, liegt das MS "Hecht VI" immer noch in der Nähe von Kappeln und rostet vor sich hin. Ich bin gespannt, wann Much einen Käufer findet.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> @ Kabeljau70
> 
> So viele Stammangler hatte Uwe Lademacher mit seinem MS "Hecht VI" zum Schluß aber auch nicht mehr, sonst wäre er ja nicht in die Pleite getrieben. Im Grunde ist sein Niedergang vergleichbar mit dem von Much. Die Kapitäne wirkten unengagiert, die Kutterpflege wurde vernachlässigt, folglich wurden die Angler immer weniger, und irgendwann war es dann vorbei.
> 
> ...



Wird wohl keiner mehr kaufen. Glaube das es noch mehr treffen wird die ihr Geschäft aufgeben müssen.
Sind es wohl selber schuld die Alten Dickschädel|krach:


----------



## Waldima (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@Schwarzangler69

Seltsamerweise finden einige Schiffe ja immer noch neue Käufer: MS "Kehrheim 2" wurde letztes Jahr an Gerrit Vöge verkauft, und das MS "Peter 2" aus Travemünde wird unter neuem Reeder demnächst ab Wismar zu Hochseeangelfahrten in See stechen.

Gruß

Waldima


----------



## Waldima (17. November 2007)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

@ all

Auf der Gott sei Dank noch immer geöffneten Homepage www.Ms-Seeteufel.de gibt es wieder viele "neue" Bilder mit Impressionen rund um den Kutter und seine Angler.

P. S.: Manfred Much scheint jetzt auf dem MS "Nickelswalde I" zu arbeiten.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Waldima (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Das MS "Seeteufel" ist noch nicht verkauft, liegt weiterhin an der Brücke der Berufsfischer. Schädel kümmert sich rührend um das Schiff.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

wo liegt die?


----------



## Andy Antitackle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Franky D schrieb:


> wo liegt die?


 
Wohl lange nicht mehr da gewesen, hä?
Man fährt direkt daran vorbei, wenn man aus dem
Hafen fährt.

Gruß Andy Antitackle

:vik:


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Wohl lange nicht mehr da gewesen, hä?
> Man fährt direkt daran vorbei, wenn man aus dem
> Hafen fährt.
> 
> ...


 
Hä? wie wenn man direkt aus dem hafen fährt meinst du vorne bei baltic ja ich war schon ne halbe ewigkeit nimmer da


----------



## Andy Antitackle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Waldima schrieb:


> Das MS "Seeteufel" ist noch nicht verkauft, liegt weiterhin an der Brücke der Berufsfischer. Schädel kümmert sich rührend um das Schiff.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Waldima


 
Hallo Waldima,

habe aus sicherer Quelle gehört, das keine EU-Richtlinien daran Schuld waren, sondern wirklich das liebe Geld.
Erst hieß es, Manni hätte insolvenz angemeldet, was sich aber auch nicht bestätigt hat.
Er war warscheinlich (so leit es mir tut) kurz vor der Pleite und
bevor Ihm von der Bank das Schiff gepfändet wird, hat er von heute auf Morgen aufgehört.
Was nicht ganz fair war ist, das er Gitti nebenbei gesagt hat,
das Sonntag übrigens unsere letzte Fahrt ist.
Die ist ganz schön sauer auf Manni.
Wir Hamburger haben uns jetzt auf die Monika bzw. Ostpreussen
eingestellt, wobei die Hai vorletzte Woche auch einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen hat.

Gruß aus Hamburg

Andy Antitackle#h
Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## Andy Antitackle (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Franky D schrieb:


> Hä? wie wenn man direkt aus dem hafen fährt meinst du vorne bei baltic ja ich war schon ne halbe ewigkeit nimmer da


 
Moin Moin,

zu Deiner Info.
Das Hafenbecken vor Baltic (Die Spundwand) wird
seit längerem schon erneuert.
Die sollen schon ganz schön im Zeitverzug sein.
Die Kutter lagen vor zwei Wochen noch hinten beim Silo,also
ein ganzes Stück weiter.

Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> zu Deiner Info.
> Das Hafenbecken vor Baltic (Die Spundwand) wird
> ...


 
das mit den spundwänden wusste ich weil ja auf der web cam die kutter nicht mehr vor balticzu sehen sind sondern hinten an den silos des wegen ja auch meine frage wo de seeteufel liegen würde da du ja sagtest sie würde da liege wo man unmittelbar aus dem hafen fahren würde


----------



## Waldima (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hallo Waldima,
> 
> habe aus sicherer Quelle gehört, das keine EU-Richtlinien daran Schuld waren, sondern wirklich das liebe Geld.
> Erst hieß es, Manni hätte insolvenz angemeldet, was sich aber auch nicht bestätigt hat.
> ...


 

Danke, Andy,

endlich mal konkrete Informationen, die dazu passen, dass sich Manni ja selbst auf der Homepage des MS "Seeteufel" nie zu den wirklichen Gründen für das plötzliche "Aus" geäußert hat, obwohl sich viele Angler, darunter auch seine Stammfahrer, dafür ernsthaft interessiert haben. Überraschend waren in jedem Fall die Investitionen, die Manfred Much noch im Juni/Juli vorgenommen hat.
Gitti habe ich am Sonntag, 13.01.08, als Besatzungsmitglied auf dem MS "Ostpreussen 1" gesehen, denke aber, daß Gitti nur kurzfristig Dado vertreten hat.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## köpten (28. August 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Moin Mojn,

der SEETEUFEL ist seit diesem Frühjahr hin fort.
Nur zur Info.


----------



## Waldima (7. September 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Am 09.09.2008 ist es ein Jahr her, dass Manfred Much mit seinem "Seeteufel" zuletzt von Heiligenhafen zu einer Hochseeangeltour gestartet ist. Dieses Datum ist in 2008 ein Dienstag. Vom Wochentag her war aber heute vor einem Jahr die letzte Fahrt. Wahnsinn, wie die Zeit vergeht. Sämtliche Crewmitglieder und Helfer (z. B. während Werftaufenthalt) der Endzeit werden ja noch gelegentlich bis regelmäßig am Hafen gesichtet. Manni fährt auf MS "Nickelswalde I" mit, Gitti ist hin und wieder auf MS "Ostpreussen I" oder auf MS "Klaus-Peter" zusammen mit Klausi dabei, Schädel vertreibt sich seine Zeit am Hafen, und Walter ist unermüdlich fast täglich vor Ort.

Weiß denn jemand, von welchem polnischen Hafen der "Seeteufel" jetzt fährt? Trägt das Schiff überhaupt noch den Namen, der uns jahrzehntelang so vertraut und sympathisch war? Bietet das Schiff noch Angelfahrten für Touristen an? In welchen Farben ist das Schiff gestrichen?

Ich vermisse den "Seeteufel" immer noch!

wehmütiger Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## Andy Antitackle (7. September 2008)

*AW: MS "Seeteufel" stellt Fahrbetrieb ein*

Mir fehlt das Schiff auch !
Soweit ich weiß hat Gitti nun doch auf der Karoline angefangen.

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg.

Andy Antitackle


----------

